# Kelsi Molds



## fattyaddie

I have been looking at buying the 18 bar kelsi mold and was wondering how full do you fill it up? I like big 6OZ bars and was afraid I will have to make smaller in order to get the dividers out. Any suggestions on a mold that will do a 7lb walmart recipe? Trying to get the same size bars. Also wondering if you get the liner to go with do you still have to line with trash bags / seran wrap?? 
Thanks in advance
Jenene


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

I have one  you just take the bottom off - I put suran wrap (sp?) on the bottom. wiggle the dividers and the soap will eith slide out or you push from the bottom of the bar and it slides out. easy as pie


----------



## Anita Martin

I have a kelsie mold with two dividers. It will make 24 6oz bars, or 42 bars if I fill it all the way to the top. My normal recipe uses 113 oz of oils/butters, plus the lye and milk of course, and fragrance, etc. My dividers come out easily with the 113oz recipe by simply pushing down gently on the logs of soap after flopping the mold over. I use a plastic trash can liner on the bottom which I can use over and over again before it gets a hole in it. 

When filling the molds all the way up, the logs are extremely hard to get out and I have to save one mold frame to put the upside down mold on so I have a space for the soap log to fall into as I push it out, and they are very hard to push out compared to the smaller logs.


----------



## 2Sticks

I have the same Kelsei's mold that Anita & Vicki have, the "Vicki" mold. I have 7 of them and think they are just the best. I buy the big box of 18in wide 3000ft food service film from Sam's Club. I line the bottom of the mold with it. I seem to remove my soap from the mold a little different than everyone else. Each corner has a cut out and I put a flathead screw driver in the cutout and lift each side slightly while gently holding the slab (there are 3) down wnich causes it to release from the side of the mold. I lift up the ends evenly and take the outside of the mold away. Then I lift the 2 dividers out from in between the soap slabs with the screw driver from one end. I turn the slabs on their sides and leave them on the bottom of the mold for a couple of hrs. As soon as they are dry on the bottom, I remove them,cut them and onto the drying racks they go. 

You won't regret buying a Kelsei mold no matter which one you choose.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Same as Tamera................ except I run a paring knife around the edges, sort of aiming for the mold and not the soap. When using it as a log mold, popping it with the screw driver I use to pop the bottom off the top, left soap stuck on some of the edges, which ruined bars, but using a knife it goes quickly. Also the faster you can get the soap out of the mold the easier it is to get out. Is it really no line, nope not all recipes, those who use oils that are high in steric, have a much easier time of getting soap out of the molds. Tamera I have 12  You would think I would get a discount of some sort  

Cool is the Wilton fondant impression liners can also be used to line your molds, bubble wrap also....leaving pretty impression, flowers, vines, honeycomb patterns...and you can simply wash, dry and reuse forever. My new Little Pink Dress has the little floral/vine pattern, so cute!


----------



## fattyaddie

Thanks for the info! dance: Im ordering one tonight


----------



## 2Sticks

Wow Vicki, not only a volume discount but a free one for using your name & design! :rofl

Thank you so much for sharing with us about the Wilton impression liners! I'm going to go look for them online right now!

Jenene, you'll be so happy when your mold comes!!!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Amazon.com has them, I purchased mine for almost free with a Hobby Lobby coupon, plus a discount the store was having. If your soap scent does not heat up, use the pieces left from cutting the mat, to press impressions on the top of the pour also.


----------



## Dorit

I just ordered my second Vicki Kelsi mold. They were on sale for $54. I also bought 2 liners bc I was tired of rolling out plastic, hoping this will make it faster going. Will let you know. I struggle with removing the soap, now I use those flat pastry cutters and press towards the mold at each end and it pushes out easily. 
My problem is getting each corner to sit in the base (before I pour). And yes I use a maillot but have to resort to hammer.


----------



## 2Sticks

Dorit are you making sure that the end that says up on the top is in the side of the base with the little v ? Also, do you always use the same top and bottom together? I have my tops, bottoms and dividers numbered so everything that says for instance "1" goes together etc.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Have you tried a rubber hammer? If you get a white one it won't leave marks on the molds. Start with one corner and move it around to the other corners, then bang the sides. Like Tamara, I use the same base and top ALWAYS together. I hated the liners, they eventually shrank, I don't think they were ever made for commercial use. The large Saran wrap from Sams fits the molds exactly and that one box will last years. Put fingernail polish over the 'UP' and "V" that match, easier to see when you are old  My new prescription safety goggles from Sams should be here before Christmas  Putting goggles on over my glasses is a pain!


----------



## SherrieC

How long does it take them before they process an order?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I have gotten molds the next week, I have had to wait 4 weeks to get molds. They are super nice, join her yahoo group so you can ask questions or simply email her. Make sure your order actually gets to her also, so email and ask her if she got your order.


----------



## 2Sticks

:yeahthat


----------



## Greylady

I have a wilton floral fondant mat that I bought to use in a soap mold a coiuple months ago! Just haven't tried it yet. My son made a frame for it but it is one big slab and I haven't figured out a way to cut it to get it straight. I may break down and buy a kelsi mold!


----------



## SherrieC

Ohh a Yahoo group : ) Thanks, I did email her, and I guess her email to me had ended up in Spam. All clear now though.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Betty I had to cut mine down to fit. Make sure you don't use a scent that heats up, it will morph and shrink your liner. Vicki


----------



## Greylady

I had to barely trim one edge to make it fit. Thanks for heat tip. Hadn't thought of that. Now how would I know which scents really heat up? Where would would I find info on what scents heat up?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Just listen to us  We have a scent review up above also. Using scents that others use first, helps when you are new. Then when you branch out, go back to the walmart recipe, normal mold, so you don't waste product or ruin molds. Vicki


----------



## Greylady

What size are the bars in the vicki mold? Width and height? Are the bars only as big as you cut them?


----------



## Dorit

I really like the pink liners that Rita sells (Kelsi Molds). I also spray PAM on all but the bottom which makes it come out easier. Also I use a dough scraper and go down the sides, I angle it so that I only go down between between the soap and the side. I make 190oz in the 3 partition mold and cut it upright. The bars are 2" x 3" by 1"


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Other than length, they are any size you pour deep and any size you cut width. What is nice about them is that you can pour and texture or swirl the tops, using it as a slab mold (ie: I can cut 24 big 6 ounce bars and 3 samples). Or pour and the top of your pour is the side of the soap using it as a log mold (ie: I can also cut 36 big 6 ounce bars).


----------

